# Birchwood slab molds?



## ohsoap (Oct 16, 2009)

Has anyone used these before and can tell me about them?  I have the opportunity to buy some second hand, but would like to know what others experiences with them are first.
btw I've never used a slab mold before so I want to be sure this is right for me.
Thanks


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 17, 2009)

Second question... If I get the slab molds but want different sized bars, what would I use as dividers?  Can I make them?  Is there a place I can just buy dividers?


----------



## bodybym (Mar 2, 2010)

*love mine*

I love my birchwood slab mold. It works great with the dividers. I have not used it without the dividers but you could pour it as a slab and then cut with a knife. I use a plastic garbage bag to line the mold which makes it easy to release.


----------

